# Windows 98 Size of install



## minty95 (Oct 21, 2004)

This is more of a question than a problem...

I've recently reinstalled win98 on my laptop (AMD K6-2 400Mhz, 160Mb RAM, 4Gb HDD) from the manufacturer's restore cd, and to my surprise it takes up just over a gigabyte! Even stripping out the 3rd party OEM software (MacAfee, etc) only takes it down to 950Mb or so. Surely Windows 98 isn't this big?

Due to obvious hard disk limitations, i want to trim down the install size as much as possible. Any tips on what i can safely get rid of would be much appreciated.


----------



## raybro (Apr 27, 2003)

Fraid it is, mi amigo. I have Win98SE installed on my desktop machine and have a Ghost image of my original "Clean" installation on it's own partition (makes for a really simple reinstall of the OS). The pie chart in properties for the partition show the install to be 908mb in size.


----------



## flavallee (May 12, 2002)

Minty95:

You won't have any trouble running Windows 98SE on a 4 GB hard drive, as long as you don't have a ton of useless programs and unnecessary junk in that computer. My 7-year old HP desktop has a 6 GB hard drive, is running Windows 98SE, and still has almost 4 GB still free. And that includes having a WIN98 folder in the C:\ directory(which is 121 MB in size and prevents me from having to use the Windows CD when prompted to).  

There are a lot of ways to reclaim hard drive space. Click the link below and read the article, "Throwing Out The Trash".

If the Recycle Bin slider is still set to its default setting of 10%, move it back to 5%, then apply the change.


----------

